# Confused about 2010 vs 11 vs 12 Madone 6 series



## Galun (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried to search but I am still really confused.

I saw and test rode a 2010 Madone 6.2 at my LBS, and I liked the ride. But they are still asking for high 3000s for a 2 year old bike. With the current $300 promotion on P1 bikes, I think I can get a similarly spec'ed 2012 for like 200 dollars more than what they are asking for the 2010.

LBS told me the difference between 2010 and 2011 was basically just paint for the 6 series. Haven't really asked about the difference in 2012. 

Any thoughts / advice here? The discount on the 2010 seems really weak considering that it's a 2 year old bike. But maybe that makes sense if nothing much and changed. Or maybe there is room for negotiation. Just trying to do some research before I go back.

Thanks!


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

I know almost nothing about Trek. But, I know that a riding buddy just got a replacement frame for his cracked mid 2000s Madone 6. The coolest thing about the new model is the integrated sensors for your bike computer. Not sure if the 2010 has that feature.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Sometimes I don't understand why so many LBS' keep the prices of all their old stock Trek's and Specialize's so high for so long. Don't they realize that these are not Italian bikes when it comes to the "desirability" factor??


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

ACL I think it is not a Trek/Specialized thing with dealers as much as a wishful thinking thing. I am a bike buyer for a large single location shop. I typically reduce price on my bikes once. And, the price is such that if one guy doesn't buy someone else will the next day. On my high end regardless of brand I lop a big chunk off and they go quick. Then I have money to spend on new stock that hopefully turns faster. 

I have worked for shops and with many shops as a rep that hold onto bikes like this so long. Some even reduce price a little each month but all that does is make the deal hunter come back 6 times and consumers learn you do it. 

Galun, the build is the real question, if it is a Project one it could be called a 6.2 on their tag and have all 6.9 parts so the build is relative, and the paint. some of the schemes cost the dealer an extra 7-8 bills. 

IF it is a stock ultegra build kit and stock paint than I'd say go new, also know that dealers get rebate back on FLOOR bikes too....this detail was rolled out a few days later by Trek so not all are up on it. Below was verbiage from Trek to dealers. 


FAQ: If I sell a Project One bikes that I currently have in stock during the promotion, will this qualify for a rebate?
A: Yes.


----------



## Galun (Oct 19, 2011)

teoteoteo said:


> ACL I think it is not a Trek/Specialized thing with dealers as much as a wishful thinking thing. I am a bike buyer for a large single location shop. I typically reduce price on my bikes once. And, the price is such that if one guy doesn't buy someone else will the next day. On my high end regardless of brand I lop a big chunk off and they go quick. Then I have money to spend on new stock that hopefully turns faster.
> 
> I have worked for shops and with many shops as a rep that hold onto bikes like this so long. Some even reduce price a little each month but all that does is make the deal hunter come back 6 times and consumers learn you do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Just to be sure - a 2010 P1 6.2 on the floor will qualify for the $330 rebate?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Galun said:


> Thanks for the info! Just to be sure - a 2010 P1 6.2 on the floor will qualify for the $330 rebate?


info is is direct from trek dealer site called Dexter so if bike your looking at is truly a P1 you should be good, your dealer could balk I suppose but would hope not. I paid close attention to this clause as I stock 10-11 p1's at any given moment. 


Also, the promo is 300 off, not 330 

From Dexter (trek dealer only site) Project 1 Promotion Article 

FAQ: If I sell a Project One bikes that I currently have in stock during the promotion, will this qualify for a rebate?
A: Yes.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

dharrison said:


> I know almost nothing about Trek. But, I know that a riding buddy just got a replacement frame for his cracked mid 2000s Madone 6. The coolest thing about the new model is the integrated sensors for your bike computer. Not sure if the 2010 has that feature.


The 2010 does have the duotrap sensor integrated into the bike.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

Late but the frame is the same....All made in USA. Save the money and buy a nice helmet.....or shorts.


----------



## glyon33 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is good discussion as I came across 2007 Madone 5.5 SL with DuraAce components for $2200 and trying to decide if worth buying, primarily due to components.


----------

